# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Adain Keeping kontes ikan2 F1 lg donk..

## Monggalana

rasanya dah lama nih.. kangen sm keeping kontes F1 ato lokal, yg ada skrg import semua ... pdhl budget saya terbatas... unjuk gigi lg donk ikan2 F1 gosankenya ... hehehehe

----------


## hilariusssss

hahaha...
mau om yus?
hehehe...

----------


## Monggalana

yoi... yg grade A yg reliable geto.. jd yg mng.. free ongkos kontes n handling geto.... hahahahha

----------


## Ajik Raffles

semoga ada yang mendengar.....

----------


## Monggalana

> semoga ada yang mendengar.....


amin om... hahaha

----------


## repak69

Semoga ada Go nya juga......  ::

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Wah boleh nih...

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all

Saya coba foto sekitar 20 ekor yang sudah ada di Gading Koi. Kohaku Kohaku seperti ini layakkah utk di GO? Kita ambil 10-15 ekor saja dari 19 ekor yang ada. Harga di rentang 250 - 400 rb. Size sudah 15-22 cm. Masih ada di bak karantina sekitar 40 ekor lagi yang belum di sortir.  







Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Sekalian info oyagoinya

KOHAKU[/b]  25 Januari 2010


Female : Kohaku Sakai 74 cm
Male : Kohaku Maruyama 60 cm , Sanke Sakai 57 cm

----------


## Glenardo

Eitss, sorry, maksud saya layakah untuk di Keeping Contes.

Any sugesstion or comment please welcome..

Thanks

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Glen, layak juga neeh ikan... saya support...

----------


## susanatod

Kalau layak atau tidak sih terserah EO yah, ikan apa saja saya kira boleh di buat kc, tapi kalo urusan kualitas balik lagi kualitas dan harga kan sebanding lurus, jadi kalo sudah tau harganya mungkin baru tau apakah kualitas ini sesuai dengan harga, my 2 cents

----------


## repak69

kalo dilihat kualitas ikan,,, kayak nya lebih dari 50 % layak....

tapi akan lebih baik jika size nya udah di atas 18-20 cm up, untuk semua ikan.....

karena kalo ikan nya kekecilan harus takut kalah saing sama yg udah gedean,,, kecuali kalo kolam kita penghuni nya masih lowonng bin dikit.....  :: 

dan lagi keeping ikan sz kecil kayaknya lebih rentan dan berat tantangan nya.....  :: 

InMyOpinon

----------


## Glenardo

> kalo dilihat kualitas ikan,,, kayak nya lebih dari 50 % layak....
> 
> tapi akan lebih baik jika size nya udah di atas 18-20 cm up, untuk semua ikan.....
> 
> karena kalo ikan nya kekecilan harus takut kalah saing sama yg udah gedean,,, kecuali kalo kolam kita penghuni nya masih lowonng bin dikit..... 
> 
> dan lagi keeping ikan sz kecil kayaknya lebih rentan dan berat tantangan nya..... 
> 
> InMyOpinon



Oh iya, maap saya lupa jelaskan. Rata rata size nya 18 cm. Ada 1 ekor yang 3 step namun 15 cm. Ada 1 ekor yang sudah di 25 cm malah.

Sepanjang pengalaman miara, kalo dengan pakan sinking ga masalah koi besar dan kecil jadi satu..

Any other comment or suggestion?

Thanks

----------


## laukkoi

Om Glen,
Dilihat dari oyagoi-nya, Anakan F1 yang ditampilkan aku rasa kualitasnya bagus ... layak dong untuk di-KC.
Cuman saranku, dari anakan yang ada itu ... benar-benar diseleksi dg ketat ... hanya yang terbaik saja yang di-KC.

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Kapan nih mulai nya, kalo bisa mulai nya abis lebaran aja om, soal nya kalo sekarang duit nya dialokasiin buat mudik & lebaran he 3x

----------


## Monggalana

ok.. ready dah

----------


## TUKANG KOI

ada yg bersedia jadi Quality Control gak untuk mengambil keputusan ikan tersebut layak dibikin KC atau GO.
kalau ada yg bersedia jadi QC ikan, itu sangat lebih baik untuk kegiatan KC atau GO. untuk harga ikan terserah EO setelah disesuaikan dgn kualitas ikannya.

----------


## neutokoi

Kolam gua belum selesai, jadi kebagian nonton aja  :Peep:

----------


## neutokoi

btw, G1 kayaknya bagus tuh....

----------


## TugubotO

> Eitss, sorry, maksud saya layakah untuk di Keeping Contes.
> 
> Any sugesstion or comment please welcome..
> 
> Thanks


Glen, saya lihat kohaku-kohaku ini belum cocok untuk "event stuff", tanpa melihat berapa harganya. 
Kalau dalam sale normal as usual sih, "harga sesuai kualitas" boleh saja dipraktekan, diucapkan, namun karena event, kita bicara kualitas saja, harga doesn't matter.

Kalau kita mengadopsi ada harga ada barang untuk event, ntar ada orang bawa ikan yang kualitasnya harga 1000 perak/ekor kan berabeh...!
Peace..!

----------


## Monggalana

haha.. ntar tll bgs, jd mahal donk om... hehe

----------


## Glenardo

> Glen, saya lihat kohaku-kohaku ini belum cocok untuk "event stuff", tanpa melihat berapa harganya. 
> Kalau dalam sale normal as usual sih, "harga sesuai kualitas" boleh saja dipraktekan, diucapkan, namun karena event, kita bicara kualitas saja, harga doesn't matter.
> 
> Kalau kita mengadopsi ada harga ada barang untuk event, ntar ada orang bawa ikan yang kualitasnya harga 1000 perak/ekor kan berabeh...!
> Peace..!


Halo Om Gom...

Asik dpaat masukan yang ok..


19 ekor yang saya tampilakn di sini, tak semuanya menjadi Kohaku KC. Harus di seleksi lagi oleh Tim ataupun customer. 

Saya mengerti statement Om. Kohaku ialah alpha dan omega bagi koikichi. Pemula pun setidak nya sudah ada pandangan apresiasi kohaku.

Event dalam artian angka,tentunya di sejajarkan dengan target pasar. Yang saya baca dari thread ini, publik ingin KC ikan F1 dengan harga yang masuk ukuran kantong mereka. Kalau saya bicara gamblang apa adanya, KC dan GO di forum kita tercinta bisa dikatakan untuk level menengah ke atas.

Income (in IDR/month)  	%
< 5,000,000 	                23.5
  5,000,000 - 10,000,000 	29.4
  10,000,000 - 25,000,000 	37.3
  >25,000,000                    9.8

Data saya diatas saya dapat dari survey kois magazine. Terlihat "kelompok" niche market terlihat di pendapatan < 10 jt. Katakanlah hobby Koi dapat jatah 10 % sebulan, maka kita temukan angka 1 jt. Untuk maintain kolam butuh biaya katakanlah 300 rb/bulan. Sisa uang maksimal 700 rb. Mau ikut event apa yah di Kois?  Dimana event yang tepat utk mayoritas pendapatan penduduk Kois. Sedangkan Kois ini bersifat mendidik anggotanya dan berusaha merangkul anak anaknya

Kohaku sekali lagi alpha dan omega. Ada harga ada quality. Saya belajar koi dari nol di forum ini termasuk mendengarkan tulisan Om Gom. jadi saya merasakan arus bawah sebagai hobbyist. Saya tahu juga batasan quality utk event seiring perkembangan forum dan pendewasaan saya. Saya ga keberatan keluarin semua Kohaku yang bagus, asalkan market mampu menampungnya. Peace

Terima kasih

----------


## susanatod

om mending langsung dibandrol aja, kelompok yang ini mau di kc dengan harga A, dan kalau tadi om glen bilang ada kohaku^2 yang kualitas mungkin bisa ditunjukin lagi dan kalau mau kelas ini di kc dengan harga B, bukannya jadi lebih enak??? seperti saya sebelumnya tulis kualitas ikan sebanding lurus dengan harganya, tinggal kita mau main dimana, dari sini baru mungkin voting mau kc yang mana....hanya pendapat pribadi saya aja.....

----------


## siunk

setuju....

----------


## Monggalana

Maap, saya selaku penggagas dan penyaran dr KC kontes ? ini, krn trs trg, sy yg berpdptan rendah (maklum msh muda, ??..??..??..??) ingin mengikuti event jg, termasuk KC ? ini.. Krn mmg akhir2 ini sy lihat event yg diadakan termasuk out of budget bagi saya.. 
Namanya jg manusia om, biar bokek ttp aja hobi jln trs, ??????=))=D?ª?=))||«ª?=D?ª?=))||«ª?=D=)) 
Jd selama harga ikan dan kualitas msh sebanding, apalg ini F1 dgn induakan reliable, jd saya rasa utk harga segitu msh masuk..

Thx..

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

> Halo Om Gom...
> 
> Asik dpaat masukan yang ok..
> 
> 
> 19 ekor yang saya tampilakn di sini, tak semuanya menjadi Kohaku KC. Harus di seleksi lagi oleh Tim ataupun customer. 
> 
> Saya mengerti statement Om. Kohaku ialah alpha dan omega bagi koikichi. Pemula pun setidak nya sudah ada pandangan apresiasi kohaku.
> 
> ...


Iya om sekali 2x adain acara seperti ini buat kita 2x yang masih muda, secara pendapatan kita kan masih blm besar, jadi blm sanggup kalau harga nya mahal 2x, maklum masih di tingkat staff

----------


## Glenardo

> Iya om sekali 2x adain acara seperti ini buat kita 2x yang masih muda, secara pendapatan kita kan masih blm besar, jadi blm sanggup kalau harga nya mahal 2x, maklum masih di tingkat staff


Siap kita pelajari Om Lukman, kita tunggu animo animo rekan rekan yang lain. Masalah cicilan pasti ada kq agar kita semua hepi.

Thanks

----------


## survive

> Glen, saya lihat kohaku-kohaku ini belum cocok untuk "event stuff", tanpa melihat berapa harganya. 
> Kalau dalam sale normal as usual sih, "harga sesuai kualitas" boleh saja dipraktekan, diucapkan, namun karena event, kita bicara kualitas saja, harga doesn't matter.
> 
> Kalau kita mengadopsi ada harga ada barang untuk event, ntar ada orang bawa ikan yang kualitasnya harga 1000 perak/ekor kan berabeh...!
> Peace..!


setali tiga uang bang perihal event
kalo saya sih ngejarnya murah dan oyagoi mantap
meski gak ada jaminan oyagoi mantap nanti anakannya juga semantap oyagoi-nya
pattern juga kan pasti ada pakem2nya, saya sih newbie kalo ngeliat kohaku pattern gak enak diliat mata, ya lewat aja
masalahnya nanti kalo sudah mulai gede jadi repot ketika ada koi lain yang berkualitas, terlanjur sudah lama keeping-nya mau dibuang kok sayang

kalo bisa mendingan sekalian memilih tosai
buat belajar tapi dikasih  harganya,  harga pelajar
biar kejangkau
ya gak

ayok om glend, keluarin semua koleksi tosai-nya tapi di bandrol harga pelajar 

peace  ::

----------


## sa3o

> rasanya dah lama nih.. kangen sm keeping kontes F1 ato lokal, yg ada skrg import semua ... pdhl budget saya terbatas... unjuk gigi lg donk ikan2 F1 gosankenya ... hehehehe


setuju!!! kalau bisa jangan hanya gosanke




> hahaha...
> mau om yus?
> hehehe...


om luki mau adain KC or GO? he..he...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ikutttttttttttannnnn ahhhh... Koi bagus  kan gak selalu harus mahal...

salam 

Dony

----------


## Glenardo

> ikutttttttttttannnnn ahhhh... Koi bagus  kan gak selalu harus mahal...
> 
> salam 
> 
> Dony


Kayaknya siap ngegas nih Om Dony... Saya lagi timbang timbang, pendekatan yang terbaik agar bisa merangkul semua kalangan disini.

Aadakah yang berminat kagi?

Dari yang sudah ditampilkan, seperttinya hanya G1, G5, G7, G8, G14, G15,G16, G17, G18 yang akan di pertahankan. Saya lagi nungu yang masih di karantina nih..

Thanks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

naik sepeda kok om... masak nge gasss ??

biar ada rasa kebeersamaan aja om Glen...  miara koi gak selalu yg punya duit banyak kan, termasuk KC dan GO nya...

hehehe

Salam

Dony

----------


## sandjaya

acaranya kapan dan dimana?

----------


## bobo

menunggu om glen

----------


## rvidella

coming soon sudah di iklankan juga kok di majalah kois via iklan Dodo Koi

Yu Ming Ochiba Keeping Contest ... 

Kolaborasi Maung Bandung (Saung KOI soalnya pake jaket macan terus .... ), Dodo Koi ... bantu pemasaran lah ..., Sang Breeder Yu Min .... 

Kumonryu sudah mijah lagi ... baru ganti pairing apa hasilnya akan sebagus yang sebelumnya ...

we'll see .... ochibanya sekarang lagi dikasih mamam konishi biar gemuk-gemuk .....

----------


## abiserpong

> coming soon sudah di iklankan juga kok di majalah kois via iklan Dodo Koi
> 
> Yu Ming Ochiba Keeping Contest ... 
> 
> Kolaborasi Maung Bandung (Saung KOI soalnya pake jaket macan terus .... ), Dodo Koi ... bantu pemasaran lah ..., Sang Breeder Yu Min .... 
> 
> Kumonryu sudah mijah lagi ... baru ganti pairing apa hasilnya akan sebagus yang sebelumnya ...
> 
> we'll see .... ochibanya sekarang lagi dikasih mamam konishi biar gemuk-gemuk .....


Sip om do ...... ditunggu KC Ochibanya .......  :: 
Body anakan Kumonryu yang kemaren  :Thumb:

----------


## Teja Utama

Ikut menunggu...  ::

----------


## edwin

mantapp..... ayo breeder lokal, adain KC & GO kualitas bagus, sekalian promosi.

----------


## rvidella

besok om lukas akan poto2 ...... ada 80 ekor kuatanyaaaaaa ,..... om lukas poto indukan udah ada kan yah wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Saung Koi

> besok om lukas akan poto2 ...... ada 80 ekor kuatanyaaaaaa ,..... om lukas poto indukan udah ada kan yah wkwkwkwkwk


*Photo sedang diproses, hari2 ini akan saya upload.
Ini photo indukannya dulu ya.......n previewnya*

*Ochiba 70 Bu*

----------


## Glenardo

> menunggu om glen


Apa kabar om Bobo...

Gading Koi sampai akhir 2010 tidak ada rencana Keeping Contest atao Grow Out. Saat ini kami sedang fokus memperkuat sisi upstream kami. Berikut hal yang dapat kami paparkan dari pembelajaran kami:

Tanggal pemijahan : 20 November 2010
Oyagoi : Chagoi Ginrin Ogata 78 cm
Male : 2 Shiro Import,  Kohaku Sakai, Kohaku Momotaro dan Kohaku Matsue


Oyagoi


Salah satu Male, Matsue Kohaku, SPerm Guarantee

Target: Ociba + Cha - Utsuri


Sekiranya jika hasil proses ini memuaskan stakeholder kami, senang rasanya kami untuk berbagi seni keeping koi dengan rekan rekan semua.

Thanks

----------


## dchristiaan

> *Photo sedang diproses, hari2 ini akan saya upload.
> Ini photo indukannya dulu ya.......n previewnya*


mantab Om Lukass. and Om Dodo .. hajarrrr  ::

----------


## sa3o

> *Photo sedang diproses, hari2 ini akan saya upload.
> Ini photo indukannya dulu ya.......n previewnya*
> 
> [B][COLOR="Red"]


KC ochiba? wah akhirnya...ditunggu info selanjutnya om

----------


## dchristiaan

Kapan nih Om >??????  ::

----------

